# Show Your Pets



## Stonesy

Maybe this has been done before, but who cares.
Post a picture and tell us about your critter.
This is Knockers. He is grown up now and is a mass murderer.(or an expert hunter)


----------



## cheezyridr

*this is bunz*. he is actually the softest bunny in the entire universe. 










*the tri-color is sophie, the blue tick is twitchy. *they both turned one on monday


----------



## allthumbs56

Peaches - our 16 year-old Spaniel .....









And Skoot - our 11 year-old Redbone Coonhound .......


----------



## kat_

Maximum Dog, or just Max for short.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JD4F7JdxbdU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n70mt44QsDs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkQQ3OiRmfM


----------



## Stonesy

This is Bolton. She is a Hurricane Katrina refugee. Hound dog extraordinare!


----------



## Brennan

Tigger and Loki, my two bengals:


----------



## Starbuck

*Diesel!*

Thye absolute BEST doggie EVER!


----------



## shoretyus

This is Bucky... on my lawn


----------



## Sneaky

Benson the Bengal...


----------



## Big_Daddy

Charlie the cat, rescued from the Humane Society a couple of years ago...


----------



## Blue Apple

Stonesy said:


> This is Bolton. She is a Hurricane Katrina refugee. Hound dog extraordinare!


Big thumbs up... how did that come to be?


----------



## Blue Apple

Here's Lola, our St. Bernard...

2 months old


















4 months old


----------



## Andy

Here's my Brittany Spaniel, Fender. Probably the most energetic dog I've ever seen.


----------



## LowWatt

This is Elwood, my 1.5 year old American Bulldog/Rottweiler cross.










This was Elwood at 7 weeks.


----------



## jimihendrix

nacho the wonderdog...half chihuahua/half mini schnauzer...










maggie...catahoula leopard cur...louisiana rescue dog...










got three ferrets and three cats too...it's a zoo....


----------



## Robert1950

My daughter's dog - Alaskan Malmute. This was taken four years ago when he was two. He'd just had a good romp around the yard. My nickname for him is Puppy Brain. His name is,... Axl. Yeah, I know, but I didn't name him.


----------



## Eager Beaver

This is kitty. (my parents let me name her when I was like 5)
She's been hit by a truck, nearly drowned in our pool and took a hockey stick to the face once (all accidents).
She's the most affectionate cat I've ever met, and has successfully turned me into a huge cat person.
She's getting old, as you can tell in the pic. You can also tell that she's pretty fat. .


----------



## Guest

Lucy:



JR:



And Skittles:



At night they run the world from their secret headquarters:


----------



## fraser

this is jeff-









he is an Archocentrus Octofasciatus- or Cichlasoma octofasciatum- theyve been messing with the genus lately- better known as a jack dempsey-

http://freshwatercichlids.info/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/jack_dempsey.jpg

a cichlid from south america, about 6 inches long thus far, he will get bigger- up to a foot long..
hes about 6 months old. normally very aggresive and in my face, now he is sulking. he tore up his plants, placed them in the front of his tank, dug a bunch of pits in the gravel and is not showing off lately because of this-










this is "buddy". what a stoopid name lol. not mine- a nieghbour took a new job and left him for a couple weeks alone in his apartment- when the guy stopped by to check on him i said id watch him, so long as he came back- i dont care for cats- but i hate to see creatures suffer-
the guy never returned and we're into week 3.
buddy is a good cat- clean, affectionate, comes when yu call him, doesnt mess with guitars and amps-
but he likes to wake me up several times a night to tell me "meow". and he follows me around everywhere- constantly telling me the same thing. im afraid ill step on him. and he torments jeff.
in another week ill be looking for a new home for him if his owner doesnt return.


----------



## shoretyus

fraser said:


> This is buddy


I had a cat nemed buddy that move in through my basement apartment window one day.


----------



## fraser

shoretyus said:


> I had a cat nemed buddy that move in through my basement apartment window one day.


well geez pat- what are the odds? this is surely the same cat. cant explain how it ended up here, and now, and its still a mere kitten, but wow. come and get it please. he says meow btw.


----------



## Kenmac

These aren't my pets but they're owned by my nephew and his younger brother. The first one, a cat named "Bella", was posted in another thread but I figured I'd post the photos again. My older nephew got her from the Humane Society when they were having their "Adopt-A-Thon" awhile back. Here's Bella:



















Shortly after my nephew got Bella, his brother got an 8 week old male kitten and he named him "Remix". (He's into DJ stuff.) My sister told me a funny story about Remix, he loves to play with his toy ball and he's always wanting someone to throw it for him. After a while my nephew got tired of throwing it for him so when Remix was at the top of the stairs with the ball, he batted it down the stairs with his paw and chased after it. Pretty smart for a cat. Here's Remix:


----------



## soldierscry

Here are my 2, Shadow (the pug) and Ginger (the dash), they were not impressed that I woke them up..lol


----------



## mhammer

cheezyridr said:


> *this is bunz*. he is actually the softest bunny in the entire universe.
> 
> *the tri-color is sophie, the blue tick is twitchy. *they both turned one on monday


Another bunny owner!

I'll have to edit this post with a posted picture when I'm back at home, but we have a rabbit too. Bruce is his name, and we figure he is somewhere just shy of 7 years old. We bought him "marked down" from the pet store (at a certain point, the maintenance cost exceeds the market value, so theytry to get the stock out fast). 

Bruce has free run of pretty much the entire house (with the exception of a couple of rooms that have so much crap in them we're afraid of accidentally locking him in while he's exploring). His "toilette" is in one corner of a perpetually open cage in the basement, and when he has business to conduct, he hops downstairs, does it in the bedding, and returns upstairs to be amongst people, scope out new treats, park himself in front of the television from time to time (absolutely *no* idea what attraction hockey games hold for him, but he faces the TV and "watches" with us), solicit head rubs, and shed copiously behind the couch.

At one point he fell hopelessly in lust with my wife, and would even nip at me as a competitor. The little "presents" left in our bed tended to tax our patience, as did the nightly dash to get upstairs to bed before he could catch up with us, so we arranged to surgically intervene in his ardour. Since that time, he has been a very good, patient, and calmer bunny whose lust is now directed at bananas (if banana trees were shorter, or if rabbits could climb, the world would have known this sooner), cauliflower stems, green beans, carrot/apple/parsnip peelings (his spaghetti/fruit roll-ups), the ends trimmed off strawberries, and these whole wheat cookies we get from the dollar store (his morning ritual which MUST be snatched from our outstretched hands and immediately transported to a hiding place where - prized possession that it is - it can be eaten without fear of loss).

My only complaint is that the little bugger is hard-wired to view wire as if t'were roots dangling from the ceiling of his burrow. He's chewed through network cables, telephone cables, and such; thankfully all of which are replaceable with a visit to the dollar store. Unfortunately, he chewed through my Roland guitar synth cable, obliging me to do a major splice job (dozens of solder joints). This, I do not forgive him for.

Ladies and gents, I present Bruce the wonder bunny...


----------



## Mr Yerp

Well, what the heck, I'm in. Here's our little guy Charlie, followed by Maggie, and Midge who passed away last August after 18 + years. Had to put her pic in. :smile:


----------



## mhammer

soldierscry said:


> Here are my 2, Shadow (the pug) and Ginger (the dash), they were not impressed that I woke them up..lol


While pugs are perhaps not the most glamourous dog in the canine family, they can have a certain energetic quality to their face, and a happy-go-lucky prance. But I gotta say, when they get "the red eye" like that, they look downright murderous! I've had Irish wolfhounds stand up and look me right in the eye without experiencing any fear,*but your Shadow I would not wish to meet in a dark alley based on that picture!:smile:


----------



## sivs

Sadly my wife and I can't have pets in our basement appartment, so I'll have to go with my dog back in Ontario that thinks it belongs to my parents.

This is Ty. He's sadly no longer with us... the last day I saw him was my wedding day last August. He was from the Hamilton SPCA and a great dog.








This is Magnum. My parents got him from a breeder where he'd been returned due to some unfortunate family circumstances. He's a cool dog and always likes to play... though he can be a bit too agressive at times (it's being trained out of him...)


----------



## allthumbs56

Our friends just got their first puppy ... and what a great choice......









I want another!


----------



## Wired

Robert1950 said:


> My daughter's dog - Alaskan Malmute. This was taken four years ago when he was two. He'd just had a good romp around the yard. My nickname for him is Puppy Brain. His name is,... Axl. Yeah, I know, but I didn't name him.


Oh my god I want him!!!!

I love Malmute/Huskys. Always been my fav. I just live in a condo...so no room for such an energetic and big dog...










This is Missy. She was my first ferret... she passed in the summer of '07... 











The only picture of Ivy I have online... shes 2 here. She will be turning 3 in a few months.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Aggie...1/2 Malmute, 1/2 German Sheppard










Big sucky puppy!


----------



## 1PUTTS

Oh what the hell...I'm such a sucker for animals...

This is Mulligan, my 9 year old Husky/German Shepherd/Lab mix...OK, she's a mutt. But she's my mutt...
















This is Dax (the white one) and Clyde (the black one). Yin and Yang, I suppose. Dax is 12 and Clyde is 17. They both haven't missed too many meals...









And finally, the group shot...one happy family...









Thanks for indulging me. I loved all the other pics that people have posted...


----------



## Michelle

It is believed that lamas that fail to reach Nirvana upon death are re-born as a Lhasa Apso. I think Kharma has reached Nirvana. :smile:


----------



## greco

Many thanks to everone for posting the pics. I'm enjoying them as I love dogs.

I don'y have a pet..my wife is deathly afraid of any living organism that has more than one cell.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## cheezyridr

mhammer said:


> Ladies and gents, I present Bruce the wonder bunny...
> ]


kinda funny, i think the bunny is smarter than the beagles. ok, actually, i'm sure of it. he does have an m&m addiction though. but then again, so do i.
mine's pretty good, but like yours, will chew wires if i let him run unsupervised. he is good friends with the beagles as long as they are crated or he is. they visit each other in turn, and "nose" each other through the crate. otherwise, they do like fast and furious around my couch on the hardwood floor. it's tokyo drift at ludicrous speed.

even though the hounds aren't as smart, they are more cuddly, and they love their daddy










although, when they want to cuddle, they don't care if i am comfortable, as long as _they_ are.


----------



## Stonesy

Keep em comin GCers! Lots of great pics and funny stories!


----------



## Starbuck

cheezyridr said:


> kinda funny, i think the bunny is smarter than the beagles. ok, actually, i'm sure of it. he does have an m&m addiction though. but then again, so do i.
> mine's pretty good, but like yours, will chew wires if i let him run unsupervised. he is good friends with the beagles as long as they are crated or he is. they visit each other in turn, and "nose" each other through the crate. otherwise, they do like fast and furious around my couch on the hardwood floor. it's tokyo drift at ludicrous speed.
> 
> even though the hounds aren't as smart, they are more cuddly, and they love their daddy


Hey Cheezy, any probs with the beagles running off if they catch a scent? I've heard it can be an issue. We train our lab to duck hunt with decoys and bumpers and a toy gun, he's a different dog if he's "working" and he LOVES it!


----------



## Fader

Smokey is a Keeshond. He's an awesome dog. He likes to scratch himself a nice cool spot in the dirt when he comes home from the groomer.


----------



## cheezyridr

Starbuck said:


> Hey Cheezy, any probs with the beagles running off if they catch a scent? I've heard it can be an issue. We train our lab to duck hunt with decoys and bumpers and a toy gun, he's a different dog if he's "working" and he LOVES it!



the beags never go off leash unless they are fenced in. once the nose goes down, the brain and ears click off. i always had labs before this and they are great dogs. my brother trained his for waterfowl, and they did really well. 
his dogs weren't much as pets though.


----------



## ajcoholic

This is Gibson, he is the rescue Vizsla I got from the Timmins ON spca pound. I got him on April 9th, of this year which happened to be his 3rd birthday.

He is turning out to be one special guy, so loving and kind. He is like a 60 pound puppy, always on the move and loves to cuddle. I have him out in the woods 1 to 2 hours daily - and his favourite thing in the whole world is chasing a ball - he is crazy for any kind of ball! He learned to swim this summer and now he loves the water! My wife and I just adore him... I would get another like him in a heart beat...

I have never met a more kind hearted dog, always in a good mood and ready to play. I got really lucky with him, I think - although he does get treated like royalty and probably enjoys his new permanent home too:smile:

AJC


----------



## bagpipe

Our two. Bella on the left and Copper on the right. Copper is part terrier so he has a deep, intense hatred for squirrels. Here he thinks hes spotted some potential squirrel activity in our backyard. Bella just loves everything and everyone.


----------



## Stonesy

I bump this because its my favourite thread and tommorow is when we are to break the record for most on line. Post more of your CRITTERS!


----------



## cheezyridr

Stonesy said:


> I bump this because its my favourite thread and tommorow is when we are to break the record for most on line. Post more of your CRITTERS!



i don't know for sure, but i think bunny is trying to tell me something:









because i got sophie for a present, on christmas she wore her bow for about 4 hours and never tried to take it off


----------



## fraser

well buddy is still here- but ive been calling him gary-
i let him out in the daytime to prowl while im at work, and he went next door to the garage and got covered in oil- geuss hes trying to be like me. his back is normally white- that brown stuff on him is oil- he comes into the shower with me, but wont let me put shampoo on him, so hes a dirty cat. his owner did take him one night- but he was back at my step next day. i dunno.









jeff is still angry


----------



## Starbuck

It's Karma man, he's meant to be with you.


----------



## Stonesy

Looks like Gary is saying "meow".


----------



## fraser

Stonesy said:


> Looks like Gary is saying "meow".


yes- gary is always saying meow- 
ive been trying to respond to starbucks post, but he keeps climbing on the keyboard to say meow.
funny, if i tell him meow back, he starts making other meows in different pitches, that i copy back at him.


----------



## fraser

Starbuck said:


> It's Karma man, he's meant to be with you.


check this out lisa- gary is always staring at jeff- jeff stopped eating for about a week- 
at work everyone tells me to get a water gun- spray gary when hes at the tank, and oh ya- problem will be solved. this worked once- the second time- he looked right at me, and saw me with the gun- and yes, he said meow- and continued batting at the fishtank. hes not afraid of the water gun i guess.
perhaps i can put jeffs tank in the bathtub- spray gary with a mix of shampoo and water and get the oil off him?
well the tanks too big- but its a bit of an idea-


----------



## Starbuck

fraser said:


> check this out lisa- gary is always staring at jeff- jeff stopped eating for about a week-
> at work everyone tells me to get a water gun- spray gary when hes at the tank, and oh ya- problem will be solved. this worked once- the second time- he looked right at me, and saw me with the gun- and yes, he said meow- and continued batting at the fishtank. hes not afraid of the water gun i guess.
> perhaps i can put jeffs tank in the bathtub- spray gary with a mix of shampoo and water and get the oil off him?
> well the tanks too big- but its a bit of an idea-


Well, when Jeff gets really hungry? HE'll eat. They'll work it out. No worries mate!


----------



## fraser

Starbuck said:


> Well, when Jeff gets really hungry? HE'll eat. They'll work it out. No worries mate!


yes he is eating now- he cant resist big ole earthworms:smile:


----------



## Starbuck

fraser said:


> yes he is eating now- he cant resist big ole earthworms:smile:


Now, I'm not going to say I told you so...:smile:


----------



## fraser

Starbuck said:


> Now, I'm not going to say I told you so...:smile:


now if i could get gary to collect the worms.........


----------



## Big White Tele




----------



## Starbuck

fraser said:


> now if i could get gary to collect the worms.........


Lemme, know how that works out for you....


----------



## LowWatt

Big White Tele said:


>


Great pic!!!


----------



## Robert1950

Brown eyes? Malamute? 



Big White Tele said:


>


----------



## Big White Tele

Robert1950 said:


> Brown eyes? Malamute?


 Thats right!! Alaskan Malamute. Here she is again./


----------



## 1PUTTS

Aww, she's beautiful. Great looking Malamute!


----------



## cheezyridr

maximum puppy cuteness:smile:


----------



## Stonesy

Lots of new members might wan't to show off their pets so I'm bumpin' my favourite thread again! Updates too?

Knockers is waiting!


----------



## ThePass

Thanks for the bump on this thread! You wont believe it but I was wondering if there may be just this very thread somewhere here.......

This is Belle.....not sure what kinda cat she is, but we've only had her for a few weeks now. My buddy at work had her but his dog wanted to kill it, so I took her in. Under his advice of telling me she is very tame. Never had a cat before for fear of "not knowing what you might get".....ie, scratcher, hisser, ect.

I have never seen a more laid back cat in my life. She just jumps in your lap and purrs 24/7. The kids can do whatever dress up game they want with her, she just dosen't mind. Never hisses or swats at them......VERY patient!

Great score of a cat.


http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r213/fenderstime/Belle/BelletheCat001.jpg


----------



## Stonesy

Nice kitty!:smile:


----------



## davetcan

Tosca on the left and Asia (Tonkinese) under the pillow.


----------



## cheezyridr

for some reason, even though i specified the title "show your pets" and searched in the open mic section the search engine could not find this thread.

anyhow, i put my dogs on youtube in a slideshow, feel free to have a look, leave glowing comments, and a 5 star rating. hahahaha

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAKe95AIpmI


----------



## Stonesy

Nice show Cheezy! Best to let sleeping dogs lay, eh?


----------



## Kenmac

Just reviving this old thread. I've already posted pictures of my nephews cats in this topic but now I've got a cat of my own. His name is Samson and he's a little over two years old. I'm pretty sure he's mostly from the Maine **** breed. I got him from the Northern branch of the Toronto Humane Society out at 1300 Sheppard Avenue West on Monday. I thought the adoption application form would have a lot more questions but it wasn't too bad at all. His name at the shelter was Schneider but I changed it to Samson because when I hear that name it reminds me of Pat Harringtons character in "One Day At A Time" or Schneiders meats. Something funny happened at the Humane Society, when I was getting ready to take him he was in a cardboard box and he kept scratching at it. The lady in charge of the adoption said, "He sounds like he really wants to get out of there" and just as she said that he put his head right through the top of the box so they gave me a plastic carrier instead. When I brought him home he was kind of apprehensive and he stayed in the storage room for the first 45 minutes but then he came out and started to look around the place and he's gotten used to the apartment, and me, now. He's also pretty talkative, you can talk to him and he'll meow to you. He seems like he's a pretty bright cat. I had to go and get a litter box and a couple of toys for him on Monday and the people at the Humane Society gave me some food for him which he's been eating. The next thing I'll buy for him will be a scratching post. Here are a couple of photos of him. The first one was taken when he was in the storage room and still a little scared and the second one is a shot of him later the same evening laying on the living room floor.


----------



## fraser

nice story kenmac! shnieder lol- i remember that show- 
nice looking cat- good luck!


----------



## Kenmac

fraser said:


> nice story kenmac! shnieder lol- i remember that show-
> nice looking cat- good luck!


Thanks Fraser. He just loves attention. :smile:


----------



## ajcoholic

Hard to believe I have had Gibson almost 10 months... and since my dog Teak died that same time, I still miss her but Gibson keeps me so busy, and is such a great dog - I dont feel sad anymore.

I was off today, went out with my buddy (he also had the day off) to run the dogs. Gibson (the rust coloured Vizsla) is my best pal.. and I am so glad I got him last year.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I was sure that I had posted to this one, maybe it was another thread. Here is Kingston, the Goldendoodle when he was a few months old and now.




















And this is Abbey, aka Jub Jub


----------



## ajcoholic

I tried to put a coat on Gibson early in the winter... HAH! He ripped it off in seconds. I take him out even when it was close to -30, as long as he is running he is fine. 

I posted here last August as well, but I thought I would bring it back up with a few new pics...

The other dog my friend has is a mutt saved from a northern ontario community... she was being beaten by some kids. She is a great dog too, and Gibson's "girlfriend"... good thing they are both fixed 

AJC


----------



## bluesmostly

here is a clip of our pathetic Persian Cats. This breed is referred to as the 'couch potato' of the feline family. these guys are pretty laid back and very gentle, as you can see. Don't have to worry about them jumping on tables and counters, breaking things, ripping furniture or eating house plants though. The black one was a rescue from a local breeder, the other we got because my wife was convinced that he needed a buddy, they get along great, which is very cool and sometimes a source of entertainment. 

[video=youtube;obyvZV78XNA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obyvZV78XNA[/video]


----------



## keithb7

I never was much of an animal lover. I said no to my wife and kids many times about getting a dog.
Finally I caved, but they let me choose the breed.

This is Abbey. She really is part of the family. Abby has changed how I feel about pets.
She's a great dog with a billion emotions and facial expressions. She gets a ton of attention
and loves it. She's about 3 1/2 now.


----------



## Swervin55

*Meet Bear*

He's a real bad cat


----------



## torndownunit

I posted a thread about him, but this is Oscar. We got him from the Human Society over holidays. He's 3 years old, and we have been told he's a Maine **** cat. He's enormous. He's 3 years old and weighs 18 lbs. Super smart, and super friendly.










Here he is in another photo taken about a week after we got him. You can see he's clearly made himself at home. He lies like this behind me while I work.










I am not really a cat person, but my girlfriend wanted a buddy for her cat. She had 3, and 2 died within a year (old age). This cat is almost as big as a dog and sort of acts like one though lol.


----------



## Kenmac

torndownunit said:


> I posted a thread about him, but this is Oscar. We got him from the Human Society over holidays. He's 3 years old, and we have been told he's a Maine **** cat. He's enormous. He's 3 years old and weighs 18 lbs. Super smart, and super friendly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is in another photo taken about a week after we got him. You can see he's clearly made himself at home. He lies like this behind me while I work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not really a cat person, but my girlfriend wanted a buddy for her cat. She had 3, and 2 died within a year (old age). This cat is almost as big as a dog and sort of acts like one though lol.


Yep, Maine ***** are called the most dog-like of cat breeds. My cat Samson is a Maine **** and he's very loyal. He follows me around like a lost puppy and he comes when you call his name. I have a friend who also has a female Maine **** and in the wintertime she likes to go outside and roll in the snow like a dog! )


----------



## Stonesy

ajcoholic said:


> The other dog my friend has is a mutt saved from a northern ontario community... she was being beaten by some kids. She is a great dog too...
> AJC


 Rescued animals seem to be exceptional pets for some reason. I've seen it many times.


----------



## Sneaky

you asked for it!










kkjuw


----------



## bscott

Kenmac said:


> Just reviving this old thread. I've already posted pictures of my nephews cats in this topic but now I've got a cat of my own. His name is Samson and he's a little over two years old. I'm pretty sure he's mostly from the Maine **** breed. I got him from the Northern branch of the Toronto Humane Society out at 1300 Sheppard Avenue West on Monday. I thought the adoption application form would have a lot more questions but it wasn't too bad at all. His name at the shelter was Schneider but I changed it to Samson because when I hear that name it reminds me of Pat Harringtons character in "One Day At A Time" or Schneiders meats. Something funny happened at the Humane Society, when I was getting ready to take him he was in a cardboard box and he kept scratching at it. The lady in charge of the adoption said, "He sounds like he really wants to get out of there" and just as she said that he put his head right through the top of the box so they gave me a plastic carrier instead. When I brought him home he was kind of apprehensive and he stayed in the storage room for the first 45 minutes but then he came out and started to look around the place and he's gotten used to the apartment, and me, now. He's also pretty talkative, you can talk to him and he'll meow to you. He seems like he's a pretty bright cat. I had to go and get a litter box and a couple of toys for him on Monday and the people at the Humane Society gave me some food for him which he's been eating. The next thing I'll buy for him will be a scratching post. Here are a couple of photos of him. The first one was taken when he was in the storage room and still a little scared and the second one is a shot of him later the same evening laying on the living room floor.


Congrats and well done on the adoption. Looks like hus is already at home.


----------



## cheezyridr

kinda like this?


----------



## al3d

bluesmostly said:


> here is a clip of our pathetic Persian Cats. This breed is referred to as the 'couch potato' of the feline family. these guys are pretty laid back and very gentle, as you can see. Don't have to worry about them jumping on tables and counters, breaking things, ripping furniture or eating house plants though. The black one was a rescue from a local breeder, the other we got because my wife was convinced that he needed a buddy, they get along great, which is very cool and sometimes a source of entertainment.
> 
> [video=youtube;obyvZV78XNA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obyvZV78XNA[/video]


Ahaha..dude..that was more like foreplay then a fight..


----------



## LowWatt

Video of Elwood (my American Bulldog/Rottweiller cross) at 3.5 months in the High Park snow. He's 2 years, 130 lbs of muscle and still growing these days.

[video=youtube;UyrNULzL_I0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyrNULzL_I0[/video]


----------



## Budda

Lets see if I can find recent pics of our cats (SPCA kitties):

Sebastian, last year - he's bigger now:









B.O.E. (bundle of energy haha)
She's also much bigger. Boe has broken in to the cereal cupboard, which is right next to the cat food cupboard. She also planted her face in my sister's birthday cake last week, which I thought was hilarious (I wasn't there)










I enjoyed them when they were smaller! They still like to play though, and they still cuddle up like this (on the same chair no less)


----------



## Steve1962

This is Ripple. She adopted us a few months ago:


----------



## 335Bob

This is Major, my best buddy and he likes to keep an eye on things


----------



## allthumbs56

Gotta say it looks like the cats are winning .................


----------



## Stonesy

C'mon newbies! Lets see your pets!


----------



## Stonesy

allthumbs56 said:


> Gotta say it looks like the cats are winning .................


Yeah, the Cats will be winning the Grey Cup this year. You heard it hear first.


----------



## ajcoholic

Here is Gibson (on the right) recently, with my friend's dog Teyah. They are best buddies and I take Teyah for long walks with Gibson and I often. Its getting close to the 1 yr since I had my dog Teak put to sleep and I got Gibson from the pound... both the 1st week of April 09

AJC


----------



## fraser

LowWatt said:


> Video of Elwood (my American Bulldog/Rottweiller cross) at 3.5 months in the High Park snow. He's 2 years, 130 lbs of muscle and still growing these days.
> 
> [video=youtube;UyrNULzL_I0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyrNULzL_I0[/video]


nice vid lowatt- you have a nice dog.
i watched it on you tube, then found this lol- cool thnks-

[YOUTUBE]MRRJB0eqC-Y&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stonesy

[/QUOTE]

Gibson looks like a fine hound dog.
BB is smitten.


----------



## fraser

not my pets- but check this out- 
an orangutang and his dog-
Orangutan and the Hound


----------



## bagpipe

With their Summer hairdo's:











bagpipe said:


> Our two. Bella on the left and Copper on the right. Copper is part terrier so he has a deep, intense hatred for squirrels. Here he thinks hes spotted some potential squirrel activity in our backyard. Bella just loves everything and everyone.


----------



## CocoTone

Bronx.

CT.


----------



## ajcoholic

Today as well as being Gibson's 4th birthday, marks the one year since I adopted him from the local spca.

We went for a 5 km walk through fresh 12" of snow (I was very tired, him, not so much  ) and I gave him some meatballs in his dogfood.

One year goes fast... and man he has blossomed into a great dog, not shy and fearful anymore.

AJC


----------



## Ti-Ron

This is Tchador and he loves to smell my guitar stuff:



















He's the most nervous cat I ever seen, he's even afraid by his own shadow!


----------



## bscott

Keep an ryr on him. He looks like he is getting ready to drop a load in your case!!

B


----------



## fraser

have my front door open for circulation tonight, watching hockey.
look who came up and hopped in my lap- 
its buddy!
havent seen him in weeks
looks as if hes bieng looked after nicely










he says meow!


----------



## copperhead

MEET bullwinkle with my son "THAT WILL TEACH HIM TO EAT THE LEAVES OFF MY MAPLE TREE" mmmmoooooooooooooooooose jerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrkeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:2guns:


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## copperhead

yep !!!!! that dog got a whiff of that moose meat haha


----------



## davetcan

Here's a recent pic of Asia. She's getting on now, 13 yrs, but still spunky. Natural Mink Tonkinese btw.


----------



## Chito

Here's 'baby' with the Dark Horse which I have returned to L&M.


----------



## Rick31797

*we love our Pets*

This is our Cat, Kyzer, he is 13 yrs old. he likes to get a drink in the bathroom sink and pull the plug, started doing this on his own when he was very young.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTIJtM2S2SA


----------



## Bevo

Poor moose!
Hate the idea of that but if you use it for food then its ok.. Sorry to derail.

This is our baby Tyson Jug










And very happy at 8 months old


----------



## Kenmac

Rick31797 said:


> This is our Cat, Kyzer, he is 13 yrs old. he likes to get a drink in the bathroom sink and pull the plug, started doing this on his own when he was very young.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Kyzer the Cat


That's cool. My cat, Samson, also likes to drink out of the bathroom sink but he doesn't pull the plug. (Yet.) )


----------



## allthumbs56

Our little Emma .................. such a pain in the as****** ............................ but oh so cute at the same time......


----------



## Milkman

Sneaky said:


> you asked for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kkjuw



Hey! That's Kittie Porn!!!

This is Leonard. He's an Osphronemus Goramy and is about five years old. He's currently more than eighteen inches long and I have no idea of his weight, but he's very thick and nothing but muscle. He's a vegetarian (mostly peas and bananas) and seems very intelligent for a fish. He certainly reacts differently when I approach the tank than he does with others and will take food right from my fingertips.


----------



## jimihendrix

i looked up Osphronemus Goramy on Wiki...apparently it's latin for "MAN...THAT'S ONE UGLY FISH"...(sorry Leonard)...


----------



## allthumbs56

jimihendrix said:


> i looked up Osphronemus Goramy on Wiki...apparently it's latin for "MAN...THAT'S ONE UGLY FISH"...(sorry Leonard)...



Don't tell Milkman but I think it's floating the wrong way up too ..............


----------



## Jean GODBOUT

I don't have pet in the house, but I have this resident under my front patio, we are good friends, I even nourish him sometimes, he like miniweet cereal. I even gave him the name of : Michaëlle the skunk !


----------



## greco

Jean GODBOUT said:


> I don't have pet in the house, but I have this resident under my front patio, we are good friends, I even nourish him sometimes, he like miniweet cereal. I even gave him the name of : Michaëlle the skunk !


Did you take that pic with a VERY long telephoto lens?

cheers

Dave


----------



## Milkman

allthumbs56 said:


> Don't tell Milkman but I think it's floating the wrong way up too ..............



Hey!!!

He's probably very handsome to a female Goramy.

This is him in action two years ago, along with his girlfriend Barbara. Now generally I don't condone interspecies love affairs, but they really seem to care for each other and I guess love is love (and not fade away).
http://www.youtube.com/user/mxgr194#p/u/30/uojW5U_e4hk


----------



## Steadfastly

This is not my pet, of course, but this shark apparently made friends with this fisherman after he rescued the shark from a fishing net.


----------



## Steadfastly

Nice kitty but don't try to let it feed out of your hand!


----------



## jimihendrix

where's the love for the ugly pets...???...


----------



## jimihendrix

you'll wanna train them early to drink outta the bowl...


----------



## jimihendrix

in the 70's...i had a pet rock named "steve"...he was very well trained...he knew how to "sit" and "stay"...one day i took him down to the lake to teach him how to skip...i shoulda taught him how to swim first...i miss "steve"...


----------



## Brennan

Jean GODBOUT said:


> I don't have pet in the house, but I have this resident under my front patio, we are good friends, I even nourish him sometimes, he like miniweet cereal. I even gave him the name of : Michaëlle the skunk !


Skunks make great pets! I've known several people who have had pet skunks over the year, and they're always great fun (none have been de-scented, and they've never had any problems with spraying). They're very similar to cats, but even more curious and mischievous.


----------



## Kenmac

Just thought I'd let you know I uploaded a video of my Maine **** cat, Samson. It's my longest video by far at 4 minutes and 3 seconds. For the first 30 seconds or so there's not much going on, but keep watching. BTW, it was recorded in the evening with my webcam so that's why it's a little on the dark side. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39gQrZ7Xyy0[/YOUTUBE]
If the embedding doesn't work try this link: YouTube - Samson and the Laser Pointer


----------



## Stephen W.

That's me with the wife's two dogs on Canada Day. 
The black one is a pure bred Havanese. He was both A.K.C. and C.K.C. champion before he met with a vet and came to live with us. His full registered name is Sunbury's Monte Carlo at Cadott. We call him Monte.
The white one is a pure bred Bichon Frise. However, she has the genetic gene which caused her to have long silky hair similar to a Maltese rather then the springy curls that the Bichons are known for. This of course makes her a throw back and not eligible for showing. She was a rescue as the kennel she came from just wanted to get rid of her. Her Full name is Lady Sophie Jane but we just call her Sophie.


----------



## cheezyridr

sophie is an awesome name for a dog, it's what i named one of my beags:


----------



## Stonesy

There must be some updates and new critters since 2010!


----------



## sulphur

Here's my two cats.

Foley, aka Buddy...




























Noodles...



















Group shot...


----------



## mechanic

*My little guy*

This is Storm, my (at the time ) 7 month old GSD, he's on the bottom and Ace (on top) is my friend's K-9 unit.
Aren't they cute?


----------



## sulphur

I'm not seeing the pic mechanic...


----------



## mechanic

Really? It comes up as a clickable link for me?







[/IMG]
Does this work for you?


----------



## sulphur

Just a red X on the first pic, but I can see the second one.

Nice pups!


----------



## davetcan

mechanic said:


> Really? It comes up as a clickable link for me?


How's this? They're beautiful, by the way.


----------



## mechanic

davetcan said:


> How's this? They're beautiful, by the way.


Thank you. And thanks for fixing the link for me, I don't put up pics online too often lol. I did manage to figure it out though,, eventually.


----------



## mechanic

And one more of Storm lookin for squirrels?!?







[/IMG]


----------



## sulphur

Are you in Photobucket mechanic?
If so, when you hover over the image, click on the image tag and it'll automatically copy it.
Then you simply paste it into here.

Didn't you say that you had a few of the GS?


----------



## mechanic

Thanks Sulfer, that helps a bunch. And yeah I own 2 GSD's.
Guardian Angel Von Hoffsburgh on the left and Storm on the right.
Here's a shot of them waiting for a treat.







[/IMG]


----------



## Rick31797

This is Kyzer he will soon be 15 yrs old...Likes to drink out of the sink and pulls the plug when he is finished.. Video 

[video=youtube;TTIJtM2S2SA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTIJtM2S2SA[/video]


----------

